# Herman1rg's siggy.



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2012)

Here you are..


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you for the likes. 

cheers


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 7, 2012)

Huge thanks to Wurger for creating my siggy pic


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2012)

Unfortunately the siggy can't be seen yet. Have you set it correctly?


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 7, 2012)

Siggy pic now in place


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2012)

THX VB.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## imalko (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice Wojtek. Well done!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2012)

THX Gents...


----------

